# R.I.P Etzio, i feel terrible



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

R.I.P etzio, my first fish, 
I feel as if i should blame myself. He got stuck in the divider chasing my female out, my female may of stayed with him the whole time he was stuck but i dont know. Heres a little thing i wrote about him.

I never thought id visit this page, at least not for a long time,
Ive lost my fishie friend you see, he made me happy, he made my cry. He was red with transessing purple oh why did he have to die?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

There is no karma for accidents.

Sorry about your friend.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## popcornprincess (Feb 26, 2012)

my betta made me cry too.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

I reckon there wouldnt be a betta loving person in the world who wouldnt cry over their death. Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

i know how you feel. i recently lost old king coelacanth, my HM baby.kust remember that now he doesn't feel pain. have you read the angel bridge post? it's a sticky in this section


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah i read the bridge post, it made me feel better. Sorry about your loss.


----------

